# Is it pygmy or pigmy?



## Lucky_072508 (Jul 22, 2011)

I always thought it was pygmy... on multiple google sites it's spelled pygmy as well as in 2 goat books I have, but i've seen it spelled pigmy on here as well as on craigslist, a place that I saw that breeds them, and the back of a bag of milk replacer. So which is it? :chin: :shrug:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Definitey spelled "Pygmy"


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Yep Pygmy :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yep, that is the correct spelling...Pygmy.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

new goat owners my not realize its pygmy and write pigmy - we dont correct spelling all the time around here, helping the goats and owners is more the priority.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes it is Pygmy


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Yes...my hubby printed business cards and accidently mispelled it...

Pgymy LOLOLOL


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh nooo...did he have to buy new ones or did they replace them for free? :laugh:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

He realized it once they got here lol.....I'm gonna email to see if they will replace them LOL! He opened them and said spell Pygmy...I said P-Y-G-M-Y and he said DANG IT!! Then he showed me HAHAHHAA


----------

